# Good Porn Has Closeups - Music Rack & Bookshelf Closeups



## Mowgli (Oct 16, 2017)

I scrolled back in this subforum and didn't find a "show your collection" thread.
I always browse my friends' collections and ask if I may when I visit someone new.
It's nice to view rooms full of records, CDs & books but let's see some spines.
I took some shots last night and cropped them for closeup viewing.
I use Flickr to host pix of my possessions. Don't trust a public Facebook profile for yer stuff.

Please post closeups so we can browse your shelves!


----------



## Mowgli (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Mowgli (Oct 16, 2017)

From my "Things that you might find on a Stephen King fan's bookshelves" folder

From 2/2016 (19 "tags" on the first picture - Dr. Seuss, Beethoven, Norman Rockwell, Stephen King, Robert E. Howard, The Brothers Grimm, Ray Garton, *****, Bernie Wrightson, Mary Shelley, Big Book Quotes, Vape Mania, Donald M Grant Publisher, Conan (book), The Legendary Boot Hill Saloon, Bill Haley & His Comets, Duct tape, Led Zeppelin bootleg recordings, A Monster at Christmas, Thomas Canty, Phil Hale and The Adventures of Samurai Cat)


----------



## Mowgli (Oct 16, 2017)

9 lbs of books - I don't remember why...


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Your "classical" music collection


----------



## Mowgli (Oct 16, 2017)

Granate said:


> Your "classical" music collection


This is the non-classical subforum. I posted in that "classical" thread a few months ago IIRC.

Care to share some non?


----------



## Mowgli (Oct 16, 2017)

It's hard to read the titles. 
Some forums' software pops the picture to fullsize when you click on it. 
Not this one.

To view a picture fullsize in Firefox:
Right click pic and choose "view picture" 
click again if your mouse pointer turns into a magnifying glass - tada
click the back arrow to get back to the original page

It's more work than some but that's how to view pix at fullsize here


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Sorry! I saw the big boxes and thought it was CM instead of non Classical.

My collection of CDs for Non classical is very small. Many of them were bought in the UK.










































CD covers without lettering:

1: Of Monsters and Men - Beneath the Skin; Forest Swords - Engravings; The Weeknd - Beauty Behind the Madness; Drake - Take Care
2: Coldplay - Ghost Stories; Kanye West - Jeezus
3: East India Youth - Culture of Volume; The xx - Coexist 
4: Henry Saiz - Reality is For Those Who Are Not Strong Enough to Confront their Dreams; Henry Saiz - Reality Addendum
5: Aurora - All My Demons Greeting Me as a Friend

I still pinch myself because I don't own any Tove Lo


----------



## Mowgli (Oct 16, 2017)

Ahah! I wondered how I was going to justify those CM shots.
I just noticed the Led Zeppelin box is in the first and the Definitive Charley Patton box is in the second


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2018)

Mowgli said:


> "show your collection"


My good porn bookshelf close-up (I ran out of room for books  )


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

But where is the records  oh and I'm still looking for those pics in the title


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My CD collection is too big. Here are my scores - well, maybe half of them.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Mowgli: your paperback spines are in ****-shape.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

I put a guard on my collectro, Jimmehs.


----------



## Mowgli (Oct 16, 2017)

The Deacon said:


> Mowgli: your paperback spines are in ****-shape.


Well used. I've had some of them since the 70's


----------



## Mowgli (Oct 16, 2017)

The Deacon said:


> I put a guard on my collectro, Jimmehs.


Looks better than your other room.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

................


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm not seeing any piccy, Larks.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

The Deacon said:


> I'm not seeing any piccy, Larks.


My library is 10 times the size of yours and stored in the Invisible Dimension. It's safe (and so am I from being crushed) in the event of an earthquake, flood, or divorce.  (Poor choice of thread title!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Can you say how many lps, Larkie?

Here is an old picture of part of me collectro:


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

My collectro also has...difficult access.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

So this thread is about showing our CD collections?

I was a bit confused by the title. I was going to tell a tale about how, when I was driving a taxi, some passengers got in while I was listening to In A Silent Way. One of them thought it was the soundtrack to a porn film. 

They were army dentists but that may not be relevant. Anyway, a dispiriting encounter.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> They were army dentists but that may not be relevant. Anyway, a dispiriting encounter.


As is usually the case with army dentists.

There must be a photograph of my record collection, " the crates", somewhere in the hifi threads. As with porn; seen one, seen em all..


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Jos said:


> As is usually the case with army dentists.
> 
> There must be a photograph of my record collection, " the crates", somewhere in the hifi threads. As with porn; seen one, seen em all..


Yet my actual dentist was in the Marines and I'm sure he would never make that sort of asinine mistake.

Although I've never asked him what he thinks of Miles Davis.

Perhaps it's better not to know.

I think I took a picture of some of my CDs and posted it somewhere else on TC.

I'm certainly far too lazy to take another one.

Ah! Here it is (also pictured is breakfast and my imaginary guitar).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> Yet my actual dentist was in the Marines and I'm sure he would never make that sort of asinine mistake.
> 
> Although I've never asked him what he thinks of Miles Davis.
> 
> ...


Very neat and nice ggggguuuitarrrrr


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2018)

Here is where I store my CDs.









:tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Very neat and nice ggggguuuitarrrrr


Thank 'ee kindly, sir!

Breakfast was pretty good too.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Real cool, Dr Jimmeh!

By "imaginary" I take it you can't play it.

If it makes you feel any better, Deacon gots imaginary electric & acoustic guitar and two imaginary Hammonds.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

The Deacon said:


> Real cool, Dr Jimmeh!
> 
> *By "imaginary" I take it you can't play it.*
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, Deacon gots imaginary electric & acoustic guitar and two imaginary Hammonds.


Not a bl**dy note:






But I enjoy banging it around a bit.

Mind how you go. :tiphat:


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Granate said:


> Sorry! I saw the big boxes and thought it was CM instead of non Classical.
> 
> My collection of CDs for Non classical is very small. Many of them were bought in the UK.
> 
> ...


Halsey, Blake, Omar Souleyman, Interstellar... many that I have


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Coldplay.

9 out of 10 people would rather shoot themselves in the leg...yet you collect it.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

The Deacon said:


> Coldplay.
> 
> 9 out of 10 people would rather shoot themselves in the leg...yet you collect it.


It was only one CD! My favourite is Mylo Xyloto! :lol:

And that Brock van Wey CD is a gem. His first one went OOP and so I bought the second album.










And this is the last place on Earth I thought I would find another Halsey appreciator XD.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> Not a bl**dy note:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff Doctor


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Coldplay.
> 
> 9 out of 10 people would rather shoot themselves in the leg...yet you collect it.


You mean this guys cover band


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2018)

Great stuff Dr J!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank 'ee both kindly, Tulse and Eddie.

Tulse and Eddie, sounds a bit like a C&W performer.

Here's the latest tune from Tulson Eddie...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> Thank 'ee both kindly, Tulse and Eddie.
> 
> Tulse and Eddie, sounds a bit like a C&W performer.
> 
> Here's the latest tune from Tulson Eddie...


It called a Cowpoke goes to Mexico


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I think he may have to be created (assuming he doesn't exist already).

I feel a spoof coming on.

:lol:


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Just a suggestion:

mebbe change thread title to "Music CACK (and bookshelf closeups).

Cos that is all The Deacon is seeing from yew lot.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

My non-classical cds are stashed in one corner behind classical music collection. You'll need Xrays to get a pic of them. No one would suspect anything from the front.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Marinera said:


> My non-classical cds are stashed in one corner behind classical music collection. You'll need Xrays to get a pic of them. No one would suspect anything from the front.


Now that is real music porn


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

The Deacon said:


> Coldplay.
> 
> 9 out of 10 people would rather shoot themselves in the leg...yet you collect it.


Not that I agree or disagree but that is funny. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2018)

Dr Johnson said:


> Thank 'ee both kindly, Tulse and Eddie.
> 
> Tulse and Eddie, sounds a bit like a C&W performer.
> 
> Here's the latest tune from Tulson Eddie...


I know that this was meant to be humourous but the best humour contains a bit of truth (or in this case more truth than you can imagine) and you've inadvertently provided a response that was simultaneously sardonic and almost incomprehensibly true... Tulse & Eddie (they used the ampersand - not the "and") are the writers of the country & western song "You're the Reason God Make Oklahoma"...






The first time that I played the video I thought that he sang the line at the 23 second mark as "There's a full moon shining over *Tulse*" which would have just been too weird for words and really quite hilarious but after the second play I realized that the line was actually "There's a full moon shining over *Tulsa*'...


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

So this is a different "You're the Reason God Made Oklahoma" from the one written by Larry Collins and Sandy Pinkard (later sued by Felice and Boudleaux Bryant, who now also are credited as writers)?

Or did Tulse and Eddie sue Collins/Pinkard/Bryant/Bryant and also get themselves credited?

Yours,

A very confused Dr Johnson.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> I think he may have to be created (assuming he doesn't exist already).
> 
> I feel a spoof coming on.
> 
> :lol:


With this in mind, does anyone here play the pedal steel?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2018)

Dr Johnson said:


> So this is a different "You're the Reason God Made Oklahoma" from the one written by Larry Collins and Sandy Pinkard (later sued by Felice and Boudleaux Bryant, who now also are credited as writers)?
> 
> Or did Tulse and Eddie sue Collins/Pinkard/Bryant/Bryant and also get themselves credited?
> 
> ...


Never for a moment did I think that you wouldn't have immediately tumbled on to the gag - far too much respect for you personally - but I did reckon that you would have let it run for a while as the concept was both ludicrous and yet strangely plausible and I thought that you might find that combination to be irresistible.... guess not, eh?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> With this in mind, does anyone here play the pedal steel?


Just post up on Kompose, like I did and you'll get "results" and stunning musicianship even Sneaky Pete would be proud of.


----------

